# Pics: H&R Coilovers for xi



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

I'm Sorry. I've had the H&R Coilovers installed since November but with the winter here in Utah, the car has never been clean enough for me to feel good about posting pics. But here are the pics to show the effect of the lowered car as I promised. 

Measurements
Front: 13.5 from the center of the wheel to the fender.
Rear: 13.25 from the center of the wheel to the fender.

I did the install by myself (while looking after my two young boys) -- took half the day. It was not too technically complicated but man was I sore the next day!

The ride is significantly more firm and the handling improved greatly. I am quite pleased with the look and the performance.


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

before


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

drivers side after


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

passengers side after


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

front after


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

rear after


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *You bastard (just kidding ) I had pretty much convinced myself that I didn't need this modification. But after seeing your pictures....I want them again *


O man I'm sorry about that.

Do you have to go thru the whole - how do I convince my wife this is a good thing - routine again? I like this one: "Hey honey, you know how hard it is for you to get me something I really like for my birthday, well...?"


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *I assume you got everything straigtened out in regards to the alighment???
> 
> The conversion really looks sharp!! I assume you are still happy you did it?? *


Yup, got it aligned by an alignment shop recommended by some of my local BMWCCA members. Cost all of about $75.00 (can't remember exact $). Oddly, our BMW dealership couldn't align it; they have specialized equipment just for BMW's. It's important to have it aligned by a professional shop that knows what they're doing and will weight the car down to spec.

I couldn't be more satisfied and happier with it! The look and handling are well worth the investment.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I did not need to see that, either.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Great pictures! Would you mind posting how much the springs were and where you purchased them? It may be a project for this summer.


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

FireFly said:


> *Great pictures! Would you mind posting how much the springs were and where you purchased them? It may be a project for this summer. *


I ordered my H&R coilovers from BMP Design for $1389.95 minus $139.00 for BMW CCA members. That's $1250.95. That was in October 2002. Good luck if you get them. You'll love the performance and look.


----------



## Derek330xi (May 6, 2002)

is the coils set to the lowest setting in the pic? can it go any lower?


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

Derek330xi said:


> *is the coils set to the lowest setting in the pic? can it go any lower? *


That's pretty much it, I might get another 1/4".


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Thanks for the pictures!*

Oh, temptation...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Why no factory sports package option that does this? 

The car really looks slammed in the after pics. Very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## james330x (Apr 14, 2002)

> Why no factory sports package option that does this?


I agree. The xi would be killer if there was a true sport pack for it. Listen BMW, please listen!


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

For those of you that might be doing the install yourself, here's the DIY. How To Coilovers


----------



## SkinEgg (Apr 4, 2003)

hows the ride after u got ur coilover install?
is it too frim...hows the ride compare to stock spring?

i am thinking of getting bodykit for my car...but after i see ur post..i wanna get the coilovers too....
any idea?? :dunno:


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

SkinEgg said:


> *hows the ride after u got ur coilover install?
> is it too frim...hows the ride compare to stock spring?
> 
> i am thinking of getting bodykit for my car...but after i see ur post..i wanna get the coilovers too....
> any idea?? :dunno: *


The ride is significantly more firm but not uncomfortable. However, for some, this certainly not the kind of comfy ride they want, so consider your personal ride preference carefully. For other's who want greatly improved handling performance and wonderful road feel for the xi's -- the coilovers are simply a must.

I have had two experiences where the better handling response has made a great difference in avoiding road debris and a driver cutting me off. I also have a strut brace which also helps.

The all wheel drive combined with the modified suspension makes unique the xi from other 3 series. It's just a thrill to drive for most any road condition you give it.


----------



## x-ian (Aug 21, 2002)

I hope this is not a stupid question but...
Would changing the suspension have any affect to the "handling" sensors (e.g. DSC) built into the car?


----------

